# Paul Washer videos for evangelism?



## Brother John (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanted to share these videos with everyone. I have shared some of these with family and friends. What do yall think of using these videos for evangelism? 

[video=youtube;AYsClDclvf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYsClDclvf0[/video]


[video=youtube;30vSr2qXzis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30vSr2qXzis&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;rDFpiLOX6Bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDFpiLOX6Bs&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;OY6F0pkArds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY6F0pkArds&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;BiNEJNCoAbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiNEJNCoAbg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 30, 2008)

While I don't always agree with every jot and tittle (who does I guess) of Washer's stuff--he is great. Thank God for Paul Washer and his ministry.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 30, 2008)

*Anymore?*

Does any one know of any other videos like these that could be used for evangelism and encouragment to believers?


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

